# VHI cost for adding a dependent to my plan (B)



## nennec (22 Jul 2008)

Hi Folks,

I know I'll get the usual "go and ring them" replies but stay with me for a second!

I filled out the "add dependent" form on the VHI website expecting a quote to be returned. Instead the message said they'd "process the details". I assume this means that they're gonna bill me straight away. I wanted to see how much it'd cost to add the girlfriend. Can anyone gimme a guide price? Is it the twice the cost of a single adult?

Oh and I would ring but I'm in New Zealand it's it's not really practical at the moment!

Thanks for any replies,
Ciarán


----------



## NovaFlare77 (22 Jul 2008)

It'll be twice the current adult cost, probably prorata from date of joining to your renewal date, instead of a full year.


----------



## nennec (22 Jul 2008)

NovaFlare77 said:


> It'll be twice the current adult cost, probably prorata from date of joining to your renewal date, instead of a full year.



Thanks NovaFlare, I kinda figured they weren't offering any wonderful discount for couples!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

Make sure to claim the group discount. It used to be the case that almost everybody could claim it - e.g. through local _CU _or job or whatever. I presume that it's the same these days?


----------



## amgd28 (22 Jul 2008)

Have you compared the market? You may well be able to get a much better deal with one of the other operators. As far as I know there are no switching costs


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jul 2008)

See the _HIA _consumer publications.

www.hia.ie


----------



## NovaFlare77 (22 Jul 2008)

nennec said:


> Thanks NovaFlare, I kinda figured they weren't offering any wonderful discount for couples!


 
Well, under the legislation, they can't offer any discount, other than the Group Scheme discount which can only be a maximum of 10%. As Clubman says, make sure you ask for it if you're not getting it (although chances are, you're already getting it so it will automatically apply to your girlfriend).

From what I can see, VHI and Hibernian offer the discount as much as they can. QUINN started withdrawing the discount at the start of this year.


----------



## Towger (22 Jul 2008)

nennec said:


> I filled out the "add dependent" form on the VHI website expecting a quote to be returned. Instead the message said they'd "process the details".


 
What.. Hi-tech and the VHI!!!. What that means is that the website 'form' is sending a email containing your query/request to them. Someone will look at the email and respond to it.


----------

